# ¡Aztlaniano supera los 4,000 posts!



## JeSuisSnob

En estos momentos debes de estar rebasando los cuatro mil _posts_. Feliz postiversario, Aztlaniano, tus contribuciones siempre son muy certeras (y documentadas) y además eres, como decimos por acá, una persona muy chida.

For he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fe-e-ello-o-o-ow, which nobody can deny!

¡Porque él es un buen forero, porque él es un buen forero, porque él es un buen fore-e-e-ero y nadie lo puede negar!

Que cumplas muchos _posts_ más.

Iván (Je Suis Snob)


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Felicidades  y gracias por todo.


----------



## gatogab

*Se celebran los 4.000 de Aztlaniano *​ 
*gg*​


----------



## danielfranco

Happy Postiversary!​ 
D


----------



## Ushuaia

¡Grande, Aztlaniano!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

4000, ¡ya!  ¡y solo 6 en el EF!  

¡Habrá que poner remedio! 

*¡FELIZ POSTANIVERSARIO!*​


----------



## Mirlo

Muchas Felicidades!!!!!!
Espero que sean muchos más,
Tu amiga,
Myrlo​


----------



## aztlaniano

¡Muchísimas gracias!

¡Ha sido el mejor regalo de Reyes!

(Y tan colorado que me he puesto colorado. )

You are all very kind.


----------



## coquis14

Como aparecía en la lista de los_ but no thanks_ no quise dejar saludo pero aprovecho ahora para hacerlo:¡Felicidades! y siga compartiendo su tiempo con nosotros.


----------



## aztlaniano

Gracias por acordate de mí, C&M.



Cintia&Martine said:


> 4000, ¡ya! ¡y solo 6 en el EF!
> ¡Habrá que poner remedio!


 
Je suis désolé. 
Je fairai un effort pour rémedier à la situation.


----------



## Metzaka

Felicidades de parte de una principiante que aprende mucho de sus aportaciones.
_¡Usté siempre tan amable!_

_Cinthya_


----------



## alexacohen

Querido Azt, mi problema es que no sé si felicitarte por tus 4000 posts o ponerte una multa por exceso de velocidad.

Un abrazo,

Alexa


----------



## Bocha

*Congrats!*

Y a por otros 40.000.


----------



## loladamore

My goodness! I took some time off and you doubled your posts! Congratulations aztlaniano!

Muchas felicidades y mis respetos.


----------



## romarsan

Felicidades Aztlan.

El forero con el mejor turbopost 

Iba a decirte que ánimo y a por los siguientes mil, pero veo que Bocha es más realista que yo, así que lo copio

¡A por los siguientes 40.000!

​


----------

